# Our walk was horrible this eveining..suggestions?



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Ah those darned puppies are so unstable. Well behaved one minute and nutso the next. They are learning self-control. Are puppies better then this? I don't know...Lucky was the same way.

When he was about nine months old, I had him on a leash and a mother told her 2 year old daughter to pet the doggie. I said 'Nooooooooo..." but the little girl ran up and Lucky went nuts and scratched her. The mother was mad and the look in her eye was.....killing.


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

He had just come from a very excited, off-leash play session in an open area. Pretty hyped up, I guess. Probably not the best time to meet new people--especially the smaller ones. Sounds like it was situational, and age related, and maybe not a trend.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

Brady acted similarly when he was a younger pup. One of our neighbor's son's is around 5 years old and TERRIFIED of dogs, but lately has been coming to their fence to watch when we walk by with Brady. One day the boy and his older sister were at their fence and asked if I would bring Brady closer for them to say hi through the fence. When we got within a few feet, Brady went completely NUTSO!!!! Barking like a maniac, jumping, lunging. It's almost like he momentarily lost his mind. He is now just over a year old, and to this day I've never seen him respond to anyone like that again. The only thing I can think of is that he sensed the boy's fear.


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Yea I think i needed to vent more than jump the gun with everything, I just never expected this, Okay maybe I expected an unruly puppy sometimes, just wasn't prepared I guess..
You are right, He had just came from an exciting play session, and then I also think this stemed with the boys fear just put him over the top. He got up on the man to get to the boy, & this little 33lb hoss is strong! I am going to get him a harness though just in case of any other incidents & it wont yank his poor little neck off.
I am definitely going to be taking him out and working with him more, No pets till he sits & is calm with meeting new people.
Thank you for listening to my Rant lol


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

sounds like a normal people-crazy puppy 

I bet after he kept himself bottled up and on his best behavior for your obedience session he just couldn't contain himself any longer when those people came to play with him! Forgive him.

I'd say that little boy got the perfect intro to puppies.


----------



## RummysMum (Jan 9, 2009)

First of all, you aren't horrible at all! You have zero cause for embarassment. I swear, half the people I meet with dogs that are 7 year old dogs... they jump on my shoulders and growl and oh my.

I think it's very normal for him to be like this when he is excited. He just needs to learn that he cannot, right? Classes are good, trust me I used to think they were a bit overrated, but honest they are not. With all the people and their dogs, well for example when Rummy goes to his conformation class, I see such a huge improvement every week, he listens best at class and always - major improvement at home after a class. It has something to do with a class environment, not just you but others with their dogs. Perhaps it's Rummy viewing his classmates and see how the other dogs behave. I drive a 2 hour round trip for class, but it's so worth it. If that class is closed and there is nothing else nearby, try PetSmart? The people there are so friendly and while I would enjoy private classes held by very serious professional trainers, PetSmart has a friendly vibe and a good solution if that is the resource available to you.

I'd suggest 2 things beyond class, not sure if they are up your alley or if they would work for him, but do you know how to give a correction on the collar? Each no should mean no, and when he is good - crazy amounts of praise. If that isn't working, you can go with a gentle lead or a choke collar - can't say I'd ever want to use one but if I did, not sure which. I would assume that you would have to see which would suit your and your dog the best.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Sounds like a puppy to me!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Kelly, can I make a little suggestion? That red text on a yellow background is extremely difficult to read, and in fact I can't get past a sentence or two before giving up.

Just an observation


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I have found that even my normally well behaved dogs get very excited and tend to jump up when I have something in my arms. Usually it's one of my cats. They show no interest in the cats when they are on the ground, but when I am holding them, they can hardly contain themselves. Fortunately, they don't put their paws on me when they jump up. So that is what might have caused him to act the way he did. Now that you know that he acts that way, you can start working on it.


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

We had/have this problem from time to time. When I'm out walking him and see someone wants to "say hi" I make Noah sit and go down even before the person is near. When they approach I allow him to sit, if he goes to move I ask the person to wait. I keep this up until Noah gets he won't get to meet this person until he sits. I also always have something to stick in his mouth...seems to counter balance the jump factor some but causes the wiggles and roos.

I always have extra treats in my pocket as well and tell the person to ask him to sit. Noah sees me hand the person the treat and now is more focused on the "treat" so the person can tell him to sit, and not give it right away. Seems to be working.


----------

